# I.S.C.T. HOW LOW CAN IT GO. The G-Force Tang Bang Sub Woofer Build.



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

A major problem in all my DIY work is the waiting for parts & items from overseas due to delays in freighting, availability or simple only through the unavailability of things here in NZ as well as of course everything cost down here so much more or just getting it here to NZ can get difficult as freight cost a lot of money.

Anyway, the new G-Force sub woofer project was mainly build from MDF (Of Cuts), but the idea came to me after reading so much about this Tang Bang W8-740P 8 inch woofer and with that what people had done with it or tried doing & what different cabinet volumes had been used with it.

It is really all quiet strait forward as this was the first woofer of that type I had ordered from PE for testing in a couple of project enclosures with over 30 liter plus & this one with 21 liter, the enclosure is a little different as I wanted to try some new ideas & materials in it, and I only just received these materials after waiting for it for some month now. As for new ideas for example I’m using a new type damping material I found way back, and that the inside of this cabinet (Inside only at this stage) will be covered with some skin like product etc.
The enclosure volume which is empty 21 liter will end up to my calculations in the end with about 13.5 to 14.0 liter so not a lot of volume, but when I look at the recommended enclosure volume of 7.1 liter (.25 cuFt) for a vented, and 3.1 liter (0.11 cuFt) for a sealed my volume idea is still double that.

Accompanying this woofer are two 10 inch Passive Radiators from PE as well, and that is it but I really want to see if this woofer will perform with such small volume as predicted as it works quiet well in a larger cabinet like my Renegade project were it is presently still mounted in - to Run In.

rgs UpperCut


Images are from the last couple of days .... Only today I was doing the first undercoat and first fitting of woofer.

The very first time weighing in with woofer & 1 PR only = just over 21 Kg ....


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice job. Did you use a CNC cutter? Is the cabinet strong enough that you don't need any internal bracing? Seem like it could have been included in the cut out process & been one contiguous piece at that/those level(s). Great looking sub. Can't wait to hear how it sounds!


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Tonto said:


> Nice job. Did you use a CNC cutter? Is the cabinet strong enough that you don't need any internal bracing? Seem like it cut have been included in the cut out process & been one contiguous piece at that/those level(s). Great looking sub. Can't wait to hear how it sounds!


Hi there,

Thanks for the reply!

To answer your question: 
NO, I do not use or have used ever a CNC machine for any of my DIY projects. I use a self-made large table Router, Hand router & Osculating sander etc.

All my projects are build in the same method (I.S.C.T) which can have bracing which would then be incorporated in a slice if used, but mostly not as I use alternate wall thicknesses and other items to strengthen an enclosure as well as that I never use shapes as rectangular or cube any longer Outside nor Inside etc. The important thing in all of this is to decide if once builds a project in a Slice Horizontal or Vertical set up, and with that each option has different applications which can be used, but all in all they are endless! and most of all so much more fun to work with.

rgs UpperCut


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's really nice for hand work! You've got talent.


----------



## kiwijunglist (Nov 13, 2014)

Where abouts in nz are you? I'm in wellington. I'm new to building subs and carpentry. I've got an inuke 3000 and 4x 15" jbl gto1514d drivers that I'm planning to put into 2x sealed dual opposed boxes. I bought my parts locally as the shipping from parts express to nz is so expensive.


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

kiwijunglist said:


> Where abouts in nz are you? I'm in wellington. I'm new to building subs and carpentry. I've got an inuke 3000 and 4x 15" jbl gto1514d drivers that I'm planning to put into 2x sealed dual opposed boxes. I bought my parts locally as the shipping from parts express to nz is so expensive.


Hi there,

I'm in Hastings - Hawke's Bay, and YES you are so right freight is very expensive!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there,

After days on end having cold & moist weather not been able to do any painting here is the last 'Melon Yellow' coat on the enclosure!

I also have started to build a set up for this enclosure a bit different to the norm (Nothing New) as I want to use that as a single item below the unit – Solid Spikes pointing towards the enclosure - as well as it is needed for the Display Platform project LINK: - http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...lling-speaker-display-platform-then-just.html -.

There is of course a special reason for trying this as in my projects which have spikes I make sure that I have no air leaks so I block the holes for these spikes with a rubber threaded nut which enables it to be virtually air tight. This will be handling an opposite dual nut to enable the close up as well as fitting to the spikes!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

A few more Images from the work I was able to do today! Had only a couple of small mishaps so they are not of great concern & fixed soon.

Enclosures 1) Underside & 2) Upperside

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Every build eventually must come to an end & with that this one was quiet tricky and challenging, but I enjoyed all of the many stages very much.

First time fully assembled & everything does fit perfectly!
Just a shame that I have only one brand new 10 inch PR left in store & another defect one so I guess until the new ones arrived (once ordered) it could spring into action, but until then I will leave the defect one fitted and see what will happen when running it.

So presently not much more left then Artwork and waxing it nicely to avoid any marking as the charcoal colour as that is just showing up everything & I mean everything even when touched without been treated. Oh yes of course just remembered the bottom plate with the spikes is still to be done!

rgs Upperut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, the paint is dry so a first look at this first set up! By the way I like to mention that this bottom plate can be used as is in 3 to four different ways, and I will try all of them if possible over time to figure out the best one suited.

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there once again,

Have to say that I personally & by my own opinion like these larger Spikes more!

Another idea on this one was to actually make it active and I started to look into that as the bottom plate I found could be suited for that as well.

rgs UpperCut


----------

